# Enrolement officier (baccalauréat incomplet)



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

Bonjour,
Je me présente: Je suis un étudiant universitaire qui aspire à devenir officier d'infanterie (autant que possible, bien qu'il y ai d'autres postes qui ont également fortement piqué ma curiosité) dans l'armée canadienne. Je suis présentement au tier de ma formation académique en génie civil qui a une durée de 4 ans. 
 Un de mes amis , lieutenant dans l'infanterie depuis maintenant deux ans,m'a dit récemment qu'un de ses amis/collègues c'était fait enroler (comme officier de l'infanterie également) au même moment que lui pour un contrat de 12 ans plutôt que 9 sans formation universitaire avec néanmoins comme mandat d'obtenir un baccalauréat avant la fin de son contrat. Malheureusement , je ne trouve aucune information sur ce type d'enrollement. J'aimerais avoir des éclaircissements et c'est pourquoi je m'adresse à vous aujourd'hui.

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

je sais que le programme PFOR ( Programe de Formation des Officier de la Reguliere ) pourrais peut-etre etre ce que tu cherche , en gros , tu peux t'enroller avec l'armée , faire tes cours pendant l'été et finir ton BAC tout sa payer par les forces , mais tu leur doit des années de service supplémentaire.


par contre je sais pas si tu peux compléter ton BAC n'importe quand dans ton contrat , ou si tu doit absolument le faire au début même .... 

peut-etre que quelqu'un d'autre pourras t'aider


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

Merci ,c'est aimable à toi de m'avoir répondu si rapidement. Je connais bien le programme PFOR ,mais je ne crois pas que ça soit en lien avec ce dont mon ami m'a parler étant donné que son collègue servait à titre d'officier (comme n'importe quel officier de l'armée) avec comme seul différence  de devoir compléter ses études le soir et les fins de semaines!


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

étais-t-il dans la réserve ???? j'ai déja entendue cette histoire dans la réserve , en gros dans la réserve tu peux entrer comme officier avant d'avoir compléter ton BAC , il te donne un certain temps , pour compléter ton bac , mais si il as décider de "switcher" a la réguliere , peut-etre qu'il as encore cette option malgré son enrollement dans la réguliere


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

Bonne question! Je vais essayer de voir ce qui en est.


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

PS: Comme tu dois t'en douter c'est que j'espère entamer ma vie dans les forces candiennes le plus rapidement possible! Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

je suis dans le meme bateau hehe , je sais exactement ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

Tu aspires à quel poste?


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

Pilote , donc Officier , malheureusement j'ai eu la brillante idée a mes 17 ans de lacher l'école et de m'en aller sur le marché du travail , me voila donc a 24 ans , de retour sur les bancs d'école a essayer de faire un bac le plus rapidement possible pour pouvoir avoir mes ailes !


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

Je te souhaite la meilleur des chances. Combien de temps te reste-t-il environ? Fait tu parti du pfor?


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

Non j'ai pris la longue route cette année , je me suis inscrit dans une universitée civile et envoyer mes papiers d'enrollement a la réserve en meme temps .... je souhaite de tout coeur etre pris .... malheureusement je n'avais pas les préalables pour le PFOR - PFOEP .... mais si jamais je suis accepter cette année , je vais peut-etre essayer de renvoyer une demande pour le PFOEP apres ma 1ere année d'universitée .... 

je verrai en temps et lieu !


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

J'envisage également la réserve durant le restant de mes études, mais cela impliquerait que je perdre mon emploi (qui est de fin de semaine vendredi samedi dimanche) et je me demande si je vais y arriver avec le salaire de a réserve une fin de semaine ici et là durant ma période aux études.Néanmoins, cela me permetterait de mettre un pied dans l'engrenage dès maintenant et de pouvoir transferer vers les forces régulières une fois ma scolarité terminé. J'ai penser postuler au pfor également mais à ce temps-ci de l'année, je me suis fait dire qu'il était pratiquement trop tard.


----------



## krimynal (22 Apr 2013)

il est jamais trop tard , mais effectivement tes chances sont TRES mince , pour ce qui est du salaire de reserve , effectivement vivre de celui-ci seulement peut etre faisable mais ardue , tu aurrais plus de chance avec un autre petite job de 20h semaine, mais rendu la cest de voir ce que tu veux vraiment faire ..... beaucoup de sacrifice !


----------



## Moon (22 Apr 2013)

C'est pas le sacrifice qui me dérange , c'est de trouver un emploi assez de flexibilité pour la réserve et l'école! Mais, bref.. Je sais pas si quelqu'un est au courant pour la question initiale?


----------



## nic32 (22 Apr 2013)

Je sais que ce programme a déjà existé. Par contre, les FC l'ouvrait seulement quand ila étaient en besoin urgent d'un métier quelconque. Je crois que sa existe encore appelle un centre de recrutement


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Merci !


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

J'ai une autre petite question est-ce qu'un certificat est suffisant pour être officier de l'infanterie


----------



## hyrun1 (25 Apr 2013)

Salut Moon,
D'expérience, tu peux faire l'application au PFOR pendant que tu es au BAC, c'est ce que j'ai fais.  L'armée subventionne ce qui te reste de scolarité.  La date limite est par contre vers le mois de janvier pour entrer dans le programme en septembre.  Dans la régulière, je crois bien qu'il te faut un bac pour officier d'infantrie.

Le meilleur moyen de confirmer le tout c'est de bien sûr d'aller parler à un recruteur.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Chelomo (25 Apr 2013)

Je te suggère également d'appliquer pour le PFOR pour le reste de tes études. Non seulement tu reçois un salaire, mais tes études sont payées. Soit ils vont te faire continuer ton BAC dans ton université, ou ils vont te faire venir à RMC pour finir ton BAC, et tu vas faire ton BMOQ durant un de tes étés.


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

J'ai été voir il y environ deux semaines au centre de recrutement au sujet du programme d'enrollement PFOR et on m'a dit qu'il était pratiquement trop tard à ce temps-ci de l'année pour adhérer au PFOR de la rentrée 2013 (soit à l'automne). Il m'ont suggérer d'aller dans la réserve pour l'instant en me disant que j'aurais au minimum déjà ''un pied de la machine'' en plus de me faire rembourser environ 2000 $ au niveau des frais de scolarité chaque année. Ça me semblait également une approche intéressante, mais puisque j'ai un loyer à payer , je me questionnais à savoir si c'est vivable au point de vue monétaire comme emploi pendant mes études. Mon but ultime est bien évidemment de servir dans la régulière également.  D'ici l'an prochain (où j'essairais probablement d'adhérer au pfor pour ce qui reste de mon baccalauréat) j'ai décider de mettre ''la gomme'' excuser l'expression en prenant des cours d'été (autant que possible, étant donné qu'en ingénérie les cours d'été sont peu nombreux) et de prendre un cours supplémentaire par session pour finir mon baccalauréat dans les plus brefs délais. Il y a également la question du stage qui me tracasse un peu, puisque pour obtenir le baccalauréat en génie civil , je dois obligatoire faire un stage dans le milieu du génie civil.Or, si j'adhère au pfor les formations estivales vont entrer en conflit d'horraire avec ce fameux stage. Dans tous les cas, je vais faire ce qu'il faut pour obtenir mon diplôme au plus vite de mes capacités et pouvoir ,enfin, servir mon pays comme il se doit


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Une question: Fais-tu parti du pfor Chelomo?


----------



## Chelomo (25 Apr 2013)

Pas pour le moment, c'est ma 2e année d'application au PFOR cette année, et j'attend des nouvelles vers la mi-mai à savoir si je suis selectioné. Pour la réserve, je peux pas te dire, mais c'est définitivement possible de switcher de la réserve vers la régul. Cependant, c'est un autre programe entièrement, avec un nombre de places plus limité. 

C'est clair que si tu as des obligations durant l'été ca peut interférer, je te conseillerais de parler à un recruteur pour t'informer sur les options disponibles. 

Dépendant de combien de temps il te reste sur ton bac, il pourrait être plus avantageux de finir le plus vite possible et de t'essayer avec l'Enrôlement direct en qualité d'officier. Encore une fois, comme le Component Transfer de la réserve, c'est un programme avec un peu moins de places que le PFOR, mais tu est gradé Second Lieutenant dès que tu finis tes formations par contre.

Pour la question du salaire dans la réserve, bien, c'est clair qu'il va falloir que tu travaille pendant le reste de tes études/que tu prennes des prêts et bourses si tu est entièrement à ta propre charge, selon ce que j'ai compris de cette alternative, tu est payé temps plein durant l'été (Tu as des exercices et des formations) et tu travaille environ 1 soir semaine et une fin de semaine par mois. 

C'est sur que je suis pas un expert, mais ce que mon recruteur m'as dit, sous toute réserve, c'est que si je voulais aller dans la régulière, j'étais mieux de passer soit par le PFOR ou de rentrer DEO, parce que ca peut parfois être compliqué de transfèrer de la réserve à la régul.


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Encore un fois merci. Je crois que la meilleur option pour moi est de finir mon baccalauréat le plus rapidement possible (à 6 cours par session + 2 cours d'été + mon stage). De cette façon, j'aurais fini dans précisément 2 ans à même date. ( Mon baccalauréat est de 4 ans et je l'ai commencé à l'hiver il y a un ans et demi, je pourrais donc m'épargner une session d'automne et toute l'attente de l'été ainsi, donc 8 mois) Ca va être légèrement plus ardue , mais c'est très faisable avec un peu de conviction. À titre d'information, tu postule pour quel poste? Est-tu présentement à l'université?


----------



## Chelomo (25 Apr 2013)

Je suis retourné au CEGEP cette année pour remonter mes notes, mais j'ai été accepté à l'université d'Ottawa en 2e année (Majeure en Études de conflits et droits humains, mineure en Russe), donc il me reste 3 ans de Bac à faire. J'ai appliqué comme officier d'artillerie et d'infantrie (Dans cet ordre)


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Je te souhaite la meilleur des chances alors! Tu es de gatineau?


----------



## Chelomo (26 Apr 2013)

Non, ville de Québec! J'ai choisi Ottawa comme ville d'étude parce que je voulais sortir de la province, et ca me permettait de rentrer PFOR plus vite, au lieu de finir mon CEGEP. En plus, ils me crédittent une année de cour, donc j'ai pas à me plaindre. Tu voulais appliquer pour quels postes toi même? Je suppose quelque chose relié à l'ingénérie.


----------



## Moon (26 Apr 2013)

Infanterie ou génie de combat. Je suis également de Québec!


----------

